# The Cafe Club, Norwich



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

On King Street. I visited last August, and was impressed enough to grab my friends and return an hour later for seconds.

From memory, Laspaz machine and James Gourmet beans. Very good cup, and nice bacon baps and portuguese tarts on the day. A recent startup at the time, and deserving of success, with nice atmosphere and friendly chap behind the bar.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

/\/\/\/\ I'm going to Norwich next month, I may try it out.


----------

